# Need new PSU



## Vensanga (Sep 28, 2016)

My Seasonic S12 II 520 has died recently and I need a new PSU, I checked the local market and they have Corsair CX500 for Rs. 4700 and Antec VP500 for Rs.4000. I don't play games anymore so I sold my GPU as well so I won't need much. Please suggest from the two listed. 
1. Corsair CX500@4700
2. Antec VP500@4000

My configuration is as follows:
Intel i5 4570 
Gigabyte B85M D3H 
Corsair Vengeance 4 GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz 
Western Digital Blue 1 TB 
Dell S2240L 21.5"
[STRIKE]Seasonic S12 II 520 Bronze 

[/STRIKE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 29, 2016)

^Antec vp550


----------



## mobo (Sep 29, 2016)

Corsair's low end PSUs are all very average. Antev VP is the better choice.

BTW what happened to your SS? How long did it last? We don't often hear about Seasonics dying.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2016)

Antec VP550P 

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks, I have purchase the VP as of now and regarding the Seasonic PSU I have purchase from Itdepot.com back in 2014. I have sent a mail regarding the same and warranty seems to be valid so I will try to claim for the warranty. It just went off while my dad was playing games so I really don't know much to say about what happened.


----------

